# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  الذّين طلبوا العلم في سن متأخرة.

## سفينة الصحراء

هذه الصفحة لذكر الأئمة الذّين تأخر عنهم الطلب إلى سن الأربعين أو أكثر، ثم أصبح لهم ذكر بعد موتهم، نرفع بها معنويات من حسب أن الوقت قد مر عليه.
وأرجو من إخواننا أن يعينونا على جمع الروايات في ذلك.
وأوّل من نتكلم عنه:
سليم الرازي.
فقد ذكره الإمام ابن عساكر في كتابه تبيين كذب المفتري في المجلد السابع عشر، الصفحة: 262.
وقال بأنه طلب العلم بعد سن الأربعين.

----------


## المزني المدني

كذلك الامام ابن حزم رحمه الله حسب ما قرأت انه طلب العلم متأخرا

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بارك الله فيك
واظن القفال الشاشي الكبير من الشافعية طلب العلم وهو كبير

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

بارك الله فيكم إخواني الأفاضل.
ننتظر المزيد.

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> كذلك الامام ابن حزم رحمه الله حسب ما قرأت انه طلب العلم متأخرا


يذهب الشيخ أبو زهرة في كتابه : ابن حزم حياته وعصره آراؤه وفقهه إلى أن ابن حزم لم يبتدأ طلب العلم كبيرا، بل رجح أنه بدأ الطلب وعمره ستة عشر عاما ... 
والله أعلم ...

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> يذهب الشيخ أبو زهرة في كتابه : ابن حزم حياته وعصره آراؤه وفقهه إلى أن ابن حزم لم يبتدأ طلب العلم كبيرا، بل رجح أنه بدأ الطلب وعمره ستة عشر عاما ... 
> والله أعلم ...


بارك الله فيكم وهذا هو الصحيح إن شاء الله
فقد ولد ابن حزم  في أواخر شهر رمضان في عام 384هـ 
وسنوات وفاة شيوخ ابن حزم دليل على طلبه العلم قبل العشرين من عمره وليس بعد أن اكتهل كما يقول الكوثري أو بعد السادسة والعشرين كما يقول غيره
- وهاهم بعض مشاهير شيوخه أذكرهم مع التعريف بهم بإيجاز ، مع التركيز على ما اشتهروا به من علم ، وما أخذه ابن حزم عنهم بالأخص :
1 ـ أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن سعيد أبو عمر ، يعروف بابن الجسور الأموي ولاء ، القرطبي ، المتوفي سنة 401هـ في طاعون قرطبة(1). وقد كان راوية للحديث وعارفاً بأسماء الرجال ، هذا فضلاً عن ميوله الأدبية (2) ، وهو أول شيخ سمع منه ابن حزم (3) .
وقد قرأ عليه ابن حزم كتاب التاريخ لمحمد بن جرير الطبري ، وكان أخذه عن أبي بكر الدينوري ، حين دخل الأندلس قبل الخمسين وثلاثمائة هجرية (4) . كما روى عنه موطأ مالك في رواية يحيى بن يحيى (5) ، ومدونة سحنون (6) ومسند أبي بكر بن أبي شيبة (7) وفقه أبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام (8) ومسند عبد بن حميد .
2 عبدالله بن محمد بن يوسف بن نصر الأزدي ، المعروف بابن الفرضي ، يكنى أبا الوليد ، المقتول في فتنة قرطبة سنة 403هـ . كان محدثاً حافظاً ، متقناً عالماً ، ذا حَظٍّ من الأدب وافرٍ (9) . تلقى عنه بقرطبة ، 

هوامش :
(1) جذوة المقتبس (107 رقم 181) ، الصلة (1/ 23ـ24) رقم (39) ، بغية الملتمس (154ـ 155 رقم 336) ، تاريخ الإسلام [حوادث ووفيات 401 ـ 420] (ص37) ، سير أعلام النبلاء (17/ 148) .
(2) الصلة (1/ 24) .
(3 ) جذوة المقتبس (ص 107) . 
(4) بغية الملتمس (ص154ـ 155) .
(5) انظر : المحلى (1/ 68 و 96 و 106 ) . 
(6) انظر : الإحكام في أصول الأحكام (4/ 178 و 5/ 170) .
(7) انظر : المحلى (1/ 9، 14 ، 46، 65، 117، 155).
(8) انظر : المحلى (1/ 159 ، 5/ 221، 223، 236، 259) .
(9) جذوة المقتبس (254ـ 256 رقم 537) ، الصلة (1/ 251 ـ255) رقم (273) ، بغية الملتمس (334 ـ 336 رقم 888) .

----------


## شبّاب الخير

جزاك الله خيرا 
موضوع مفيد
فيما يحضرني الآن:
1-الصحابة رضي الله عنهم فيهم الكثير من طلب العلم وهو كبير مثل أبو ذر... وأبو هريرة وغيرهما
2- زرّ بن حبيش الذي طلب العلم وهو في الستينات... وأخذ عن ابن عباس وأبيّ رضي الله عنهم
3- من العلماء من استمر في طلبه حتى التسعينات... كالزهري وابن باز
4- من العلماء من طلب وهو كبير: مثل زادن بعد توبته على يدي ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه وقد كان مغنياً
5- ومنهم اللفضيل بن عياض.... وقد كان................ أكملوا

----------


## قلب طيب

العز بن عبد السلام و الذي لقب بسلطان العلماء

طلب العلم و هو في الخمسين من عمره .

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

ارجو التحري في تقل الكلام مع التدقيق والتحقيق وذكر المصادر
اخي الفاضل من اين لك ان العز بن عبد السلام طلب العلم وهو في الخمسين
اما ان ابن حزم رحمه الله طلب العلم وهو كبير فهذا ليس بصحيح واجو قراءة كلام ابن عقيل الظاهري حفظه الله في رد على من قال انه طلب العلم وهو كبير

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

بارك الله فيكم، وجزاكم الله خيرا.
أرجو أن يؤخذ قول أبو قتادة السلفي بعين الاعتبار
فإنا نحتاج إلى إحالة القول إلى مظانه.

----------


## ميزان الكلم

نعم 
العز بن عبدالسلام طلب العلم وهو كبير في سنه وله قصة عجيبة..
وارجع إلى الشريط الرائع القويم:
شريط سلطان العلماء للشيخ سلمان العودة وهذا رابطه:

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...&lesson_id=122

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

بارك الله فيك ميزان الكلم.

----------


## أبوإبراهيم المحيميد

صالح بن كيسان من كبار أئمة أهل الحديث طلب العلم في سن الستين وتوفي وعمره مائة وعشرون.

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

> صالح بن كيسان من كبار أئمة أهل الحديث طلب العلم في سن الستين وتوفي وعمره مائة وعشرون.


من ذكر ذلك

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> من ذكر ذلك


 انظر ترجمته في تهذيب الكمال.

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

بورك فيك

----------


## ابو عبادة

ذكر ياقوت في معجمه 5/116 هذه القصة العجيبة : 
"وإليها ـ أي مدينة : مرو الشاهجان ـ ينسب عبد الرحمن بن أحمد بن عبد الله أبو بكر القفال المروزي ، وحيد زمانه فقهاً وعلماً ، رحل إلى الناس ، وصنف وظهرت بركته ، وهو أحد أركان مذهب الشافعي ، وتخرج به جماعة وانتشر علمه في الآفاق ... وكان ابتداء اشتغاله بالفقه على كبر السن !!

حدثني بعض فقهاء مرو بـ (فنين ) من قراها .. أن القفال الشاشي صنع قفلاً ومفتاحاً وزنه دانق واحدٌ ، فأعجب الناس به جداً ، وسار ذكره ، وبلغ خبره إلى هذا القفال ، فصنع قفلاً مع مفتاحه وزنه طسوج [= ربع دانق] ، وأراه الناس فاستحسنوه ، ولم يشع له ذكر !!
فقال يوماً ـ لبعض من يأنس إليه ـ : ألا ترى كل شيء يفتقر إلى الحظ ؟! عمل الشاشي قفلاً وزنه دانق وطنت به البلاد ، وعملت أنا قفلا بمقدار ربعه ما ذكرني أحدٌ !!
فقال له : إنما الذكر بالعلم لا بالأقفال ... فرغب في العلم ، واشتغل به ، وقد بلغ من عمره أربعين سنة .
وجاء إلى شيخ من أهلٍ مرو ، وعرّفه رغبته فيما رغب فيه ، فلقنه أول كتاب المزني ، وهو : "هذا كتاب اختصرته" ، فرقي إلى سطحه ، وكرر عليه هذه الثلاثة ألفاظ ، من العشاء إلى أن طلع الفجر ، فحملته عينه ، فنام ، ثم انتبه وقد نسيها ، فضاق صدره ، وقال : أيش أقول للشيخ ؟!.وخرج من بيته ...
فقالت له امرأة من جيرانه : يا أبا بكر ..لقد أسهرتنا البارحة في قولك : "هذا كتاب اختصرته" !!
فتلقنها منها ، وعاد إلى شيخه ، وأخبره بما كان منه ...
فقال له: لا يصدنك هذا عن الاشتغال .. فإنك إذا لازمت الحفظ والاشتغال صار لك عادة ..
فجدَ ولازمَ الاشتغال ، حتى كان منه ما كان ..!
فعاش ثمانين سنة .. أربعين جاهلاً ، وأربعين عالماً ..!
وقال أبو المظفر السمعاني : عاش تسعين سنة ، ومات سنة 714 ، ورأيت قبره بمرو ، وزرته رحمه الله تعالى " اهـ.

منقول من الشيخ عمر المقبل

----------


## المهداوي

السلام عليكم :
 هل كبر السن يمنع من طلب العلم؟
من موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب سؤال: 
أنا في الـ 32 من عمري، فهل فاتني الوقت للبدء بطلب العلم، فمعلوم أن العلم في الصغر ليس كالعلم في الكبر، أيضًا فإني أحتاج إلى سنوات عديدة للدراسة، وقد تذهب قوتي وجلَدي على الدعوة حينما أكبر. 
الجواب: 
الحمد لله 
أولاً: 
نعم؛ الحفظ في الصغر كالنقش في الحجر، لكن ينبغي التنبه لأمور في هذا الباب، منها: 
1. أن الحفظ في الصغر إن لم يكن معه متابعة للحفظ، وإحياء له؛ ضاع، وكالحجر قابل لترسب الأتربة عليه، وتغطية نقوشه كلها. 
2. أن هذا ليس حصرًا للحفظ في سن مبكرة، بل هو تشجيع لأولياء الأمور بالاهتمام بالطفل في سنهم المبكرة، فإن الأطفال في سنهم المبكرة ليس عندهم قدرة على الفهم، فتكون طاقاتهم متوجهة نحو الحفظ فقط، بخلاف الكبير فإنه يجمع بين الحفظ والفهم، فليس هذا حصرًا لسن الحفظ، وإلا فقد وجدنا كثيرًا ممن حفظ متأخرًا في سنه كأنه نقش في الحجَر كذلك. 
3. أن الحفظ ليس هو كل العلم، بل هو جزء منه، ومن فاته الحفظ في صغره؛ فلا يفوِّت الحفظ والعلم في كبَره، بل يستطيع أن يجمع بينهما، ولا ينبغي له الاستعجال على نفسه، فهو في عبادة عظيمة -وهي طلب العلم- فلا يستعجل قطف الثمرة. 
ثانيًا: 
أنت أخي الفاضل في بداية الثلاثين من عمرك، ولم يفتك الوقت لتبدأ طلب العلم، فلا زلت في ريعان الشباب وقوته ونشاطه، بل إن بعض العلماء يرى أن سماع الحديث يبدأ من سن الثلاثين!. 
قال السيوطي (رحمه الله): 
قال جماعة من العلماء: يُستحب أن يبتدئ بسماع الحديث بعد ثلاثين سنة، وعليه أهل الشام... . 
"تدريب الراوي (1/414)" ولتعلم أن مَن أسلم من صحابة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكونوا كلهم صغارًا، بل الكثرة الكاثرة كانوا كبارًا في السن، وما منعهم سنهم من الطلب والتعلم، وهم أساتذة الدنيا في العلم الشرعي، وإليهم المرجع في فهم نصوص القرآن والسنَّة، فأبو بكر الصدِّيق هو أعلم هذه الأمة بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد بدأ في طلب العلم قريبًا من الأربعين، ثم الخليفة عمر الفاروق، بدأ العلم قريبًا من الثلاثين، وهكذا غيرهم كثير من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
وفي كتاب "العلم" من (صحيح البخاري) قال البخاري (رحمه الله): 
باب الاغتباط في العلم والحكمة وقال عمر: "تفقهوا قبل أن تُسوَّدوا". 
قال أبو عبد الله -يعني: البخاري نفسه- : وبعد أن تسوَّدوا، وقد تعلم أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كبر سنِّهم. 
"صحيح البخاري (ص39)" وقُل مثلَ ذلك فيمن طلب العلم متأخرًا من الأئمة والعلماء المشهورين، وإليك نماذج طيبة من هؤلاء؛ لترفع همتك، وتجدد نشاطك، وتحيي قوتك: 
1. أبو بكر عبد الله بن أحمد بن عبد الله المروزي، المعروف بـ "القفّال"، شيخ الشافعية في زمانه، المتوفى سنة 417 هـ. 
قال السبكي الشافعي (رحمه الله): 
الإمام الجليل أبو بكر القفال الصغير، شيخ طريقة خراسان، وإنما قيل له "القفَّال" لأنه كان يعمل الأقفال في ابتداء أمره، وبرع في صناعتها، حتى صنع قفلاً بآلاته ومفتاحه وزن أربع حبات، فلما كان ابن ثلاثين سنة أحس من نفسه ذكاء؛ فأقبل على الفقه، فاشتغل به على الشيخ أبي زيد وغيره، وصار إمامًا يُقتدى به فيه، وتفقه عليه خلقٌ من أهل خراسان، وسمع الحديث، وحدَّث وأملى .... 
انظر "طبقات الشافعية" للسبكي (5/54) 2. أصبغ بن الفرج، مفتي الديار المصرية في زمانه، ومن علماء المالكية. 
قال الذهبي (رحمه الله): 
الشيخ الإمام الكبير، مفتي الديار المصرية، وعالِمها، أبو عبد الله الأموي مولاهم، المصري، المالكي. 
مولده بعد الخمسين ومئة. 
وطلب العلم وهو شاب كبير، ففاته مالك، والليث. 
"سير أعلام النبلاء (10/656)" 3. عيسى بن موسى غنجار، أبو أحمد البخاري، محدِّث ما وراء النهر. 
قال الحاكم: 
هو إمام عصره، طلب العلم على كبر السنِّ، وطوَّف. 
"شذرات الذهب (1/330)" 4. قاضي القضاة بمصر: الحارث بن مسكين، توفي سنة 250 هـ . 
قال الذهبي (رحمه الله): 
وإنما طلب العلم على كبَر. 
" سير أعلام النبلاء (12/54)" وغير هؤلاء كثير، وقد ذكر في طلب غير هؤلاء وهم كبار في السن كأمثال الفضيل بن عياض، وابن العربي، وابن حزم، والعز بن عبد السلام، فلم يمنعهم سنهم من الطلب حتى صاروا نجومًا في سماء العلم. 
قيل لعمرو بن العلاء: هل يحسن بالشيخ أن يتعلم؟ 
قال: إن كان يحسن به أن يعيش فإنه يحسن به أن يتعلم!! 
وهذا ابن عقيل -رحمه الله- يقول: إني لأجد من لذة الطلب وأنا ابن ثمانين أشد مما أجد وأنا ابن أربعين. 
ثالثًا: 
وهذه فتاوى ووصايا بعض العلماء في الموضوع نفسه: 
1. سئل الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين (رحمه الله): 
بماذا تنصح من بدأ في طلب العلم على كبَر سنِّه؟ وإن لم يتيسر له شيخ يأخذ منه ويلازمه فهل ينفعه طلب العلم بلا شيخ؟ 
فأجاب: 
نسأل الله تعالى أن يعين من أكرمه الله بالاتجاه إلى طلب العلم، ولكن العلم في ذاته صعب يحتاج إلى جهد كبير؛ لأننا نعلم أنه كلما تقدمت السن من الإنسان زاد حجمه، وقل فهمه، فهذا الرجل الذي بدأ الآن في طلب العلم ينبغي له أن يختار عالمًا يثق بعلمه ليطلب العلم عليه؛ لأن طلب العلم عن طريق المشايخ أوفر، وأقرب، وأيسر، فهو أوفر؛ لأن الشيخ عبارة عن موسوعة علمية، لا سيما الذي عنده علم نافع في النحو، والتفسير، والحديث، والفقه وغيره، فبدلاً من أن يحتاج إلى قراءة عشرين كتابًا يتيسر تحصيله من الشيخ، وهو لذلك يكون أقصر زمنًا، وهو أقرب للسلامة كذلك؛ لأنه ربما يعتمد على كتاب ويكون نهج مؤلفه مخالفًا لنهج السلف سواء في الاستدلال أو في الأحكام. 
فننصح هذا الرجل الذي يريد طلب العلم على الكبر أن يلزم شيخًا موثوقًا، ويأخذ منه؛ لأن ذلك أوفر له، ولا ييأس، ولا يقول بلغت من الكبر عتيًّا؛ لأنه بذلك يَحرم نفسه من العلم. 
وقد ذُكر أن بعض أهل العلم دخل المسجد يومًا بعد صلاة الظهر فجلس، فقال له أحد الناس: قم فصل ركعتين، فقام فصلى ركعتين، وذات يوم دخل المسجد بعد صلاة العصر فكبَّر ليصلي ركعتين فقال له الرجل: لا تصلِّ فهذا وقت نهي، فقال: لا بد أن أطلب العلم، وبدأ في طلب العلم حتى صار إمامًا، فكان هذا الجهل سببًا لعلمه، وإذا علم الله منك حسن النية ومنَّ عليك بالتوفيق؛ فقد تجمع من العلم الشيء الكثير. 
"كتاب العلم - السؤال رقم 63" 2. وسئل الشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين (حفظه الله): 
يعتذر البعض عن طلب العلم بحجة كبَر السن، وفوات وقت الطلب، ويعتذر آخرون بكونهم لا زالوا صغارًا ينتظرون أن يتقدم بهم العمر؟ 
فأجاب: 
متى تيسر للمسلم التعلم والتفقه؛ لزمه ذلك، ولا يجوز الاعتذار عن التعلم بتقدم السن؛ فإن الكثير من الصحابة تعلموا وهم شيوخ، كأبي بكر، وعمر، وعثمان، والعباس، وابن عوف، وأبي عبيدة، وغيرهم، ثم من علماء التابعين من تعلموا في الكبر، كصالح بن كيسان، فقد أدرك ابن عمر وابن الزبير وتتلمذ على الزهري وطال عمره فمات سنة 140 هـ، ولما كان طلب العلم قد يكون واجبًا على المسلم لم يخرج عن ذلك الكبير، ولا الصغير، وقد روي عن مكحول مرسلاً: "لا يستحي الشيخ أن يتعلم من الشاب"؛ أي: لأن بقاءه على الجهل نقص وعيب، وليس في تعلمه من الصغار غضاضة. 
وأما الشاب: فعليه التعلم في حداثته؛ فإن ذلك أقوى لمعلوماته، فقد قال الحسن (رحمه الله): "طلب الحديث في الصغر كالنقش في الحجر"، وروي عن الحسن بن علي -رضي الله عنهما- قال: "تعلموا العلم فإنكم إن تكونوا صغار قومٍ تكونوا كبارهم غدًا"، وقال الزهري: "لا تحقروا أنفسكم لحداثة أسنانكم؛ فإن عمر -رضي الله عنه- إذا نزل به الأمر المعضل دعا الفتيان فاستشارهم"، وأيضًا: فإن الشاب عنده وقت فراغ، ولا يدري ما يحدث بعده من العوائق. 
" كيف تطلب العلم - السؤال رقم 43- من موقع الشيخ" لذا، بادر أخي الفاضل لطلب العلم، ولا يمنعنك سنك، وقد سبقت نماذج طلبوا العلم بعد سنك هذا بزمن، واحرص على الإخلاص، واجعل طلبك للعلم بنية التقرب إلى الله، وأداء الواجب الذي أوجبه الله عليك في الطلب، واقصد بعلمك رفع الجهل عن نفسك، ثم ساهم في رفع الجهل عن الناس، وجد واجتهد في الطلب، واحرص على مشايخ أهل السنة والجماعة، الزمهم، وخذ علمهم، وإياك وأهل البدعة والضلالة، واسأل ربك أن يوفقك، وأن يسهل لك الطلب والحفظ والفهم. 
والله أعلم

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

رعاكم الله وبارك فيكم على ما تفضلتم به.

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

من العلماء الذين طلبوا العلم وهم كبار السن  فيما يبدو لي ولكن لست واثقا عبد الله بن مسلمة القعنبي وكان أخشع الناس حتى قال فيه من قال حدث عن  مالك وهو اجل من مالك وهو أثبت رواة الموطأ على الإطلاق كما قال يحيى بن معين وحدث عن شعبة حديثا واحدا وهو حديث إن مما أدرك الناس من كلام النبوة إن لم تستحي فاصنع ما شئت ولهذا الحديث قصة عجيبة مع شعبة عل أحد الإخوان يذكرها وإني أعتذر عن ذكرها لضيق الوقت وقد أذكرها لا حقا وهذه القصة هى التى جعلتني أظن أنه طلب العلم متاخرا والله أعلم وأجل و أحكم .

----------


## ابو عبادة

*قصة عبد الله بن مسلمة  القعنبي*
كان من رجال الحديث النبوي، ومن تلاميذ الإمام مالك،  وهو رجلٌ ثقة معروف وإمام مشهور، ماذا كان تاريخ هذا الرجل؟ وكيف كانت حياته في  الماضي؟ إننا نسمع العجب العجاب، كان شاباً مراهقاً طائشاً لا هم له إلا مجالسة  أمثاله من السفهاء ومعاقرة الخمر وإيذاء الناس في الشوارع وغير ذلك من الأعمال التي  يقوم بها أمثاله من السفهاء، وكان يلبس ثياباً تليق بأمثاله من الشباب المراهقين في  ذلك العصر. وفي أحد الأيام كان واقفاً عند باب بيته، ومعه سكين كالعادة، فمر به رجل  على حمار وحوله مجموعة من الشباب الذين يظهر من سيماهم الصلاح والاستقامة والاشتغال  بطلب العلم، فقال القعنبي  لمن حوله: من هذا الرجل الذي أقبل؟ قالوا: هذا شعبة  بن الحجاج، قال: ومن هو شعبة  بن الحجاج؟ وكانوا بـالبصرة، وشعبة  إمام علم، لا يخفى على أحد من أهل البصرة، إلا أن القعنبي  لم يكن يعرفه لانشغاله بأمور أخرى، كما يجهل كثيرٌ من الشباب الضائعين في هذا العصر  أخبار العلم والعلماء والدعاة وغير ذلك، فقالوا له: هذا شعبة  بن الحجاج قال: ومنشعبة؟  قالوا: إمام من أئمة المحدثين، فتقدم هذا الغلام السفيه إلى شعبة،  وقال له: حدثني، اقرأ علي  حديثاً حتى أرويه عنك، فقال: لستَ من أهل الحديث، أنت سفيه لا تستودع العلم  والحديث، وغضب هذا الغلام ورفع السكين، وقال له: حدثني وإلا ضربتك بهذا السكين!  فلما رأى شعبة  هذا الموقف؛ حدثه حديثاً يناسب المقام، فقال: حدثني منصور  عن ربعي  عن أبي  مسعود أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: {إذا  لم تستح فأصنع ما شئت} وهذا الحديث مناسب لحال هذا الغلام الذي لم يستح،  فأقدم على تهديد هذا العالم الجليل بأن يحدثه وإلا جرحه بالسكين التي كانت في يده،  فقرأ عليه قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: {إذا  لم تستح فاصنع ما شئت}. ورجع هذا الشاب إلى بيته، وقد أثر فيه هذا  الحديث الذي سمعه أعظم التأثير، وقَلَبَ شخصيته قلباً تاماً، فرجع إلى البيت شخصية  أخرى، وكأنه ليس هو الشاب الذي خرج قبل خمس دقائق، رجع تائباً إلى الله عز وجل  خجلاً من الله تعالى، فأراق الخمور التي كانت موجودة في بيته، وكسر أوانيها، وكسر  آلات اللهو والطرب التي كانت عنده موجودة وكان على موعد مع بعض جلسائه وندمائه من  الفساق، فقال لأمه: إذا جاء زملائي فأدخليهم في البيت وأكرميهم وأخبريهم بما حصل  مني، حتى لا يعودوا إلي مرة أخرى، ثم خرج من البصرة إلى المدينة، ولازم الإمام مالك  بن أنس، حتى كان من أخص تلاميذه، وروى عنه كثيراً من الحديث، ثم رجع إلى  البصرة ليروي الحديث عن شعبة  وغيره من العلماء بمدينته الأولى البصرة، ولكنه حين رجع إلى البصرة، وجد أن شعبة  قد مات، وهكذا لم يرو القعنبي  عن شعبة  إلا ذلك الحديث الذي تحمله عنه وهو في زمن فسقه وسفاهته: {إذا  لم تستح فاصنع ما شئت}.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...t=44062&page=2

----------


## المتأمل المكي

> ارجو التحري في تقل الكلام مع التدقيق والتحقيق وذكر المصادر
> اخي الفاضل من اين لك ان العز بن عبد السلام طلب العلم وهو في الخمسين
> اما ان ابن حزم رحمه الله طلب العلم وهو كبير فهذا ليس بصحيح واجو قراءة كلام ابن عقيل الظاهري حفظه الله في رد على من قال انه طلب العلم وهو كبير


هل لك أن تشير إلى المصدر الذي ذكر فيه ابن عقيل - حفظه الله - رده هذا ؟
فقد عجزت عن البحث عنه ! 
بورك فيك ..

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

الشيخ محمد عبدالمقصود 
(معاصر)
36 سنة

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

طلب العلم وهو عنده 36 سنة

----------


## المتأمل المكي

> طلب العلم وهو عنده 36 سنة


حفظ الله الشيخ لنا ، ونفعنا بعلومه .. 
لكن هل يمكنك ذكر المصدر - من باب توثيق العلم - حفظك الله ؟

----------


## المستغني بالله

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

لا
الشيخ محمد عبدالمقصود بدأ الطلب وعمره ٣١
وكان ذلك سنة ١٩٧٧، وكانت ولادته في ١٩٤٦م،،وهو ذكر ذلك بنفسه في قناة الناس
وليس وعمره ٣٦ سنة!!!

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

عبد السلام بن حرب الملائي البصري .
قال الذهبي في السير : ....قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيُّ: ثِقَةٌ، حَافِظٌ.وَقَالَ يَعْقُوْبُ بنُ شَيْبَةَ: ثِقَةٌ، وَفِي حَدِيْثِهِ لِيْنٌ، وَكَانَ عَسِراً فِي الحَدِيْثِ.
سَمِعْتُ ابْنَ المَدِيْنِيِّ يَقُوْلُ: كَانَ يَجْلِسُ فِي كُلِّ عَامٍ مَرَّةً مَجْلِساً لِلْعَامَّةِ، فَقِيْلَ لِعَلِيٍّ: أَكْثَرْتَ عَنْهُ؟
قَالَ: نَعَمْ، حَضَرتُ لَهُ مَجْلِسَ العَامَّةِ، وَقَدْ كُنْتُ أَسْتَنكِرُ بَعْضَ حَدِيْثِه، حَتَّى نَظَرْتُ فِي حَدِيْثِ مَنْ يُكثِرُ عَنْهُ، فَإِذَا حَدِيْثُه مُقَاربٌ عَنْ مُغِيْرَةَ وَالنَّاسِ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ عَسِراً، فَكَانُوا يُجَمِّعُوْنَ غَرَائِبَه فِي مَكَانٍ، فَكُنْتُ أَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهَا مَجْمُوْعَةً، فَاسْتَنْكَرْتُ  هَا.
وَقَالَ يَحْيَى بنُ مَعِيْنٍ: ثِقَةٌ، وَالكُوْفِيُّوْ  نَ يُوَثِّقُونَهُ.
وَقَالَ القَوَارِيْرِيُ  ّ: أَتَيْتُهُ، فَقُلْتُ: حَدِّثْنِي، فَإِنِّي غَرِيْبٌ مِنَ البَصْرَةِ.
فَقَالَ: كَأَنَّكَ تَقُوْلُ: جِئْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ.
فَلَمْ يُحَدِّثْنِي.
قِيْلَ: وُلِدَ فِي حَيَاةِ أَنَسٍ، سَنَةَ إِحْدَى وَتِسْعِيْنَ، وَمَاتَ سَنَةَ سَبْعٍ وَثَمَانِيْنَ وَمائَةٍ.
قُلْتُ: لَعَلَّهُ مَا طَلَبَ إِلاَّ وَقَدْ تَكَهَّلَ. أهـ
الكهولة : ما بين ثلاث وثلاثين إلى الخمسين .
قال ابن الأثير في النهاية : من زاد على ثلاثين سنة إلى الأربعين .وَقِيلَ: مِنْ ثَلَاثٍ وَثَلَاثِينَ إِلَى تَمَامِ الْخَمْسِينَ.

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب
ومشاركة  مني أنقل هذه الترجمة للإمام الثبت صالح بن كيسان رحمه الله تعالى
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 
  	 	          صالح بن كيسان...طلب العلم و هو ابن سبعين سنة 

 *صالح بن كيسان المدنى ، أبو محمد ، و  يقال : أبو الحارث ، مولى بنى غفار ، و يقال : مولى بنى عامر ، و يقال : مولى آل  معيقيب ، الدوسى ، و هو مؤدب ولد عمر بن عبد العزيز ، رأى عبد الله بن الزبير ، و  عبد الله بن عمر ابن الخطاب ، و قال يحيى بن معين : سمع منهما .*

 *رتبته عند ابن حجر : ثقة ثبت فقيه * 
 *رتبته عند الذهبي : ثقة جامع للفقه و  الحديث ، و المرؤة* 
 *و قال المزى :* 
 *ذكره الهيثم بن عدى فى الطبقة الثالثة من  أهل المدينة .* 
 *و ذكره محمد بن سعد فى الطبقة الرابعة .* 
 *و قال أبو بكر بن أبى خيثمة ، عن مصعب بن  عبد الله الزبيرى : كان مولى امرأة من دوس و كان عالما ، ضمه عمر بن عبد العزيز إلى  نفسه ، و هو أمير ، فكان يأخذ عنه ثم بعث إليه الوليد بن عبد الملك ، فضمه إلى ابنه  عبد العزيز بن الوليد ، و كان يأخذ عنه ، و كان صالح جامعا من الحديث و الفقه و  المروءة .* 
 *و قال حرب بن إسماعيل : سئل أحمد بن حنبل  عنه فقال : بخ بخ .* 
 *و قال عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل قلت له ،  يعنى لأبيه : صالح بن كيسان كيف روايته عن الزهرى ؟ فقال : صالح أكبر من الزهرى ;  قد رأى صالح ابن عمر .* 
 *و قال إسحاق بن منصور ، عن يحيى بن معين  : ثقة .* 
 *و قال عباس الدورى ، عن يحيى بن معين :  ليس به بأس فى الزهرى .* 
 * قال فى موضع آخر : صالح أكبر من  الزهرى ، قد سمع من ابن عمر ، و رأى ابن الزبير .* 
 *و قال إبراهيم بن الجنيد عن يحيى بن معين  : صالح بن كيسان أكبر سنا من الزهرى ،* 
 *سمع من ابن الزبير ، و ابن عمر . * 
 *و قال عثمان بن سعيد الدارمى : قلت ليحيى  بن معين : فمعمر أحب إليك ، يعنى فى الزهرى أو صالح بن كيسان ؟ قال : معمر أحب إلى  ، و صالح ثقة .* 
 *و قال يعقوب بن شيبة : حدثنى أحمد بن  العباس قال : قال يحيى بن معين : ليس فى أصحاب الزهرى أثبت من مالك ، ثم صالح بن  كيسان ، ثم معمر ، ثم يونس .* 
 *و قال يعقوب فى موضع آخر : صالح بن كيسان  ثقة ثبت .* 
 *و قال إسماعيل بن إسحاق القاضى ، عن على  ابن المدينى : كان صالح بن كيسان أسن من ابن شهاب ، رأى ابن عمر ، و ابن الزبير .* 
 *و قال عبد الرحمن بن أبى حاتم : سئل أبى  : صالح بن كيسان أحب إليك أو عقيل ؟ قال : صالح أحب إلى لأنه حجازى ، و هو أسن ،  رأى ابن عمر ، و هو ثقة ، يعد فى التابعين .* 
 *و قال النسائى ، و ابن خراش : ثقة .* 
 *و قال عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن صالح بن  كيسان : اجتمعت أنا و ابن شهاب و نحن نطلب العلم ، فاجتمعنا على أن نكتب السنن ،  فكتبنا كل شىء سمعنا عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم قال : نكتب ما جاء عن أصحابه  ، فقلت : ليس بسنة ، فقال : بل هو سنة . فكتب و لم أكتب ، فأنجح و ضيعت . * 
 *و قال الحميدى ، عن سفيان : كان عمرو  يحدث حديث صالح بن كيسان ، فى نزول النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم الأبطح . يعنى : عن  نافع مولى أبى قتادة عن أبى قتادة .* 
 *قال : ثم قدم صالح ، فقال لنا عمرو :  اذهبوا فسلوه عن هذا الحديث ، فذهبنا إليه* 
 *فسألناه .* 
 *و قال عبيد الله بن سعد بن إبراهيم  الزهرى عن عمه يعقوب بن إبراهيم عن أبيه : كان صالح بن كيسان مؤدب ابن شهاب ، فربما  ذكر صالح الشىء فيرد عليه ابن شهاب ،* 
 *فيقول : حدثنا فلان ، و حدثنا فلان بخلاف  ما قال ، فيقول له صالح : تكلمنى و أنا أقمت أود لسانك ؟ ! .* 
 *و قال عبد العزيز الأويسى ، عن إبراهيم  بن سعد : جئت صالح بن كيسان فى منزله* 
 *و هو يكسر لهرة له يطعمها ، ثم يفت  لحمامات له أو لحمام يطعمه .* 
 *و قال الحاكم أبو عبد الله : مات زيد بن  أبى أنيسة ، و هو ابن ثلاثين سنة ، و صالح بن كيسان و هو ابن مئة و نيف و ستين سنة  ، و كان قد بقى جماعة من أصحاب* 
 *رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم بعد  ذلك تلمذ للزهرى ، و تلقن عنه العلم و هو ابن تسعين سنة ، ابتدأ بالتعلم و هو ابن  سبعين سنة .* 
 *قال الهيثم بن عدى : مات فى زمان مروان  بن محمد .* 
 *و قال محمد بن سعد : قال الواقدى :  أخبرنى عبد الله بن جعفر ، قال : دخلت على صالح بن كيسان و هو يوصى فقال : أشهد أن  ولائى لامرأة مولاة لآل معيقيب بن أبى فاطمة من دوس . قال : و مات بعد الأربعين و  المئة ، و قيل : مخرج محمد بن عبد الله بن حسن ،* 
 *و خرج محمد بن عبد الله سنة خمس و أربعين  و مئة . و كان ثقة كثير الحديث .* 
 *قال الحافظ في تهذيب التهذيب 4 / 399 :* 
 *( قال الحاكم : مات صالح بن كيسان و هو  ابن مئة و نيف و ستين سنة ، و كان قد لقى جماعة من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وآله وسلم ، ثم بعد ذلك تلمذ للزهرى و تلقن عنه العلم و هو ابن سبعين سنة ، ابتدأ  بالتعليم و هو ابن سبعين سنة . )* 
 *و قال العجلى : ثقة .* 
 *و وقع فى كتاب الزكاة من " صحيح البخارى  " : صالح أكبر من الزهرى ، أدرك ابن عمر .* 
 *و قال ابن حبان فى " الثقات " : كان من  فقهاء المدينة و الجامعين للحديث و الفقه من ذوى الهيئة و المروءة ، و قد قيل إنه  سمع من ابن عمر ، و ما أراه محفوظا .* 
 *و قال الخليلى فى " الإرشاد " : كان  حافظا إماما ، روى عنه من هو أقدم منه عمرو ابن دينار ، و كان موسى بن عقبة يحكى  عنه و هو من أقرانه .* 
 *و قال ابن عبد البر : كان كثير الحديث ،  ثقة حجة فيما حمل . اهـ .* 
 *الوفاة : بعد 130 هـ أو بعد 140 هـ*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ينظر هنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/t156262/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

- معاوية بن عمرو الأزدي المعروف بابن الكرماني، قال الحافظ في الفتح: (4/ 277): (وكان طلب معاوية المذكور للحديث وهو كبير؛ وإلا فلو كان طلبه وهو على قدر سنه لكان من أعلى شيوخ البخاري، وزائدة شيخه هو ابن قدامة الثقفي مشهور قد لقي البخاري جماعة من أصحابه).

----------

